# Best Pool Party in Dubai?



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi All,

First time posting here but been looking at the forum for a while - thanks for all of the useful info!

My best mate from Scotland is visiting Dubai in late October. He's 26 and has never been further than Denmark so I would love to take him to a pool party in Dubai with a nice vibe and DJ. XL beach club used to do a great brunch until they refurbed and got rid of their pool - Can anyone suggest somewhere similar??

Also keen to hear about nice pub-crawls in the marina. I normally just go to the Observatory then make my way over to Grosvenor House and hit Buddha Bar, Sidharta Lounge, Toro Toro, etc - keen to show him 'classy fun' places!

Thanks in advance!

Craig


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Scot_in_DXB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time posting here but been looking at the forum for a while - thanks for all of the useful info!
> 
> ...


Blue marlin and eden beach club are your best bet


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Pool Party ......... have your injections before you get there


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Blue marlin and eden beach club are your best bet


Cheers! Will definately check them out.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothing beats the Wynn


----------

